# Have you ever thought about Hunting Africa?



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 16, 2018)

Have you ever thought about hunting Africa?  On Feb 5th 2018 the guys that I've hunted with for three years in South Africa are coming here to Lawrenceville for a meet and greet with anyone that thinks they might like to go or just wants to find out more information.  It of course is free and if you just would like to find out about cost and what it's like, feel free to come.  I'm getting nothing out of this I just want to help these guys get started with US customers.  They are a first class operation from facilities to game and go the extra step to help you get the animals you came for.   Like I said I've been there three times and and you can shoot 5 or 6 animals for the price of a do it yourself elk hunt.  Its worth checking out for sure.  Another good thing is they are in the southern hemisphere and so the hunting takes place in our summer months, May, June, july, August.  If you want more information about this give me a call, My name is Phillip and my number is 678 234-0068

Also for some reason it won't let me post pics but I have plenty.  Says something about security token missing?  So if you want me to send photos of my hunt get back with me and I'll send them personally to your email.  
Thanks
Phillip


----------



## Big7 (Jan 16, 2018)

See if you can find "Trophy" on YouTube.

Seen it on cnn (that I never watch) night or so ago.
Pretty sure it was NOT a cnn production because it
represented ALL sides.

That will change your mind about "canned" hunts.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 16, 2018)

Looked at the article. As for "Canned" hunts how is hunting on thousands of acres a canned hunt?  but they also do "Free range hunts"  To each his own.  Its not for everyone but I thoroughly enjoyed myself.  It was hard as heck to find and hunt some of those animals.   For example I wanted a zebra and ive been three years and finally got one but it took so much walking as stalking and looking it was an amazing hunt.   A lot of the same skills that you have here you will use there, Especially always checking the wind.  That was the biggest factor in all the hunts.   Like I said if anyone is interested give me a call for more information


----------



## Big7 (Jan 16, 2018)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> Looked at the article. As for "Canned" hunts how is hunting on thousands of acres a canned hunt?  but they also do "Free range hunts"  To each his own.  Its not for everyone but I thoroughly enjoyed myself.  It was hard as heck to find and hunt some of those animals.   For example I wanted a zebra and ive been three years and finally got one but it took so much walking as stalking and looking it was an amazing hunt.   A lot of the same skills that you have here you will use there, Especially always checking the wind.  That was the biggest factor in all the hunts.   Like I said if anyone is interested give me a call for more information



Rong.

Watch the show. The article is short.

95% run the "rich folks" through a farm(pens, fences)
and 'hunter" axe' how much for this one or that one.

One knuckle-head's wife wanted to "kill" a Giraffe,
husband says: Can't get it home and if we could
was not a big enough room for a full body mount.

She said "guess we will just have to build on to the house". 

Old dude has 1300 or so Rhino. (gozillionare)
Darted them and cut off the horn with NO damage to 
the animal and makes them useless to poachers.

No can sell the horns worth $250,000.00 (not a typo)
each. Po po said he could not sell in S. Affrika.

Many years and many millions of $$$ later, he took 
S. Affrika to court and won.

Another IDIOT was chirping he was a mighty hunter
an on a big 5. The 4th was a turned out breeding
Lion that was no use any more. Let him out of
the pen a day and walked right up to him and shot
him. Then he cried like a baby.

ANOTHER IDIOT "shot" a small Elephant supposedly
because he was not a big "breeder bull"..
Management is good.

Problemo was it took the "client" a 30 yard shot
then as the Elephant ran away.

Then the professional "hunter" known here as a "guide"
had to shoot twice. Elephant STILL not dead,
 told home-boy where to "shoot him" when on the ground.

Took about 10 minutes of deep moans from the Elephant
to die.

Then, some Affrika-cans washed blood off the Elephant
with bottled water and shook some dirt and hay on him for the "photo-op".

That make's anyone that does a "canned hunt" a "killer",
not to be confused with a hunter.

What a bunch of IDIOTS!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Jan 16, 2018)

So your saying all of Africa is canned hunting?


----------



## Big7 (Jan 16, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> So your saying all of Africa is canned hunting?



Back on up to where I said 95%. 

Yep.. A REAL "hunter" that has that kind of money,
 endurance  and whatever, more power to you!
If you want to flop out of a bush plane, Land Rover and "hunt",
fair chase.. More power to you.

Walking up to what would qualify as a tame, zoo
animal and a 40 yd (or less) shot IS NOT HUNTING!

That would make one a fool and a killer.
Not a hunter.

Just sayin'.


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 16, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Back on up to where I said 95%.
> 
> Yep.. A REAL "hunter" that has that kind of money,
> endurance  and whatever, more power to you!
> ...



So he can put you down as a NO for the meeting??


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 16, 2018)

Yea I think that's a firm NO!


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't let it go at that. Since you have not been and only seen what you have on tv, all I can tell you is it was nothing like that at all. Never walked up to anything and shot. The don't hunt lions, elephants and stuff like that. It's mostly plains game. Kudu, zebra, blue wilderbeast, Impala, and stuff like that. And also I was just telling everyone about the meeting. If your not interested please stay home and watch your tv or what ever you do. Don't judge someone else about something you have no first hand knowledge of. I've been there done that you have not so until you do get your facts straight. Not saying that does not happen but it was not like that where I was and it was great hunting.  Nothing like you describe.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 17, 2018)

Big7,
 Your talking out of your butt about something you know nothing about.

 Are there bad apples in the hunting industry?
Yes! Heck we have bad apples on this board.

My only advise to anyone interested is to decide what kind of experience you want. Then ask lots of questions.

For me personally its not the Africa I dreamed of, if dangerous game is not present in the hunting area.


----------



## formula1guy (Jan 17, 2018)

Wow, that post went sideways fast!  

Africa is a stunning place to hunt, the people, the geography, and the animals are all exceptional.  For the money, it is a great deal.  The boys and I are working on the 'Head of the Finance' to arrange another trip in the next year or so.  

It is a trip you will never forget.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 17, 2018)

I totally agree and the guys that I have went with the past 3 years are fantastic and the prices are much better than anywhere else I have shopped by a lot.  I know lots and lots of people who have gone and everyone of them tell me that we have had fantastic deals and wish they would have know about these guys before.  Anyway I don't want to fuss with anyone and that was not my intent here I just wanted to put the word out if anyone was interested.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2018)

If I was to go, sable, bongo, waterbuck, nyala, and cape buffalo would be on my list.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 17, 2018)

There are canned hunts anywhere in the world. 

The vast majority of hunt locations in Africa are very much wild. I would encourage anyone that has that dream to chase it. It will change you forever. 

I would also encourage anyone that wants information to get it from a variety of sources ie from someone that has hunted multiple locations and even better, multiple countries. I have hunted several Southern Africa countries and prefer Namibia over the other for a variety of reasons.

Africa is awesome.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2018)

I have no interest in elephants, lions, rhinos or cape buffalo, really. But I'd sure like to hunt sable, leopard, kudu, gemsbok, waterbuck, francolin, doves, sandgrouse, and have some of the day's kill cooked over a campfire every night. I also want to catch one of those big tigerfish with teeth the size of your fingers.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> If I was to go, guinea fowls  would be on the top of my list.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 17, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


>





Them too! I`d rather kill guineas than eat barbecue!!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 17, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> So he can put you down as a NO for the meeting??


----------



## sea trout (Jan 17, 2018)

My wife want's to go to Africa one day and get a Kudu.
If I were to go I think I would want a wildabeast.

We don't have solid information...but rumor has it that we couldn't bring this meat home with us???????
We are food hunters 1st....then the big horns is just a bonus.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 17, 2018)

sea trout said:


> My wife want's to go to Africa one day and get a Kudu.
> If I were to go I think I would want a wildabeast.
> 
> We don't have solid information...but rumor has it that we couldn't bring this meat home with us???????
> We are food hunters 1st....then the big horns is just a bonus.



Meat cannot be imported from Africa but you will consume more than you can imagine while there. It is incredible.  No worries on waste. Every single scrap including most all of the guts is salvaged.  

By the way, Kudu is a fantastic animal to hunt.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Jan 17, 2018)

Man, my dream is to kill the whole big 5 and everything else there. But if I had to pick one it would be hard to choose between kudu, mountain nyala, cape, hippo, and leopard. I've heard the mountain nyala is supposed to be one of the hardest hunts in the world which is the draw to me and the hippo kills more people in Africa than any other animal. Watching Jim Shockey kill a hippo at 5 yds charging him makes me want to go do it, I guess I'm a little nuts


----------



## Big7 (Jan 17, 2018)

Ya'll got me wrong.

I never said you should not hunt Africa, if you have the money.
I would like to go myself. Fair chase.

When I spend that much money (and it's on the list)
would be Alaska. Just a personal preference.

Nothing wrong with hiring a guide to help you out.

What I don't like and think unethical is a "canned" "hunt".
To me, that is not hunting.

I am as always squarely in the "if it's legal" camp.

No game in that. Might as well shoot a bull in a farmer's pasture.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 18, 2018)

NCHillbilly,
 If you crave fresh meat cooked over the fire you need to add Eland steaks to your list.
 Lots of people agree there the best tasting antelope in Africa.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2018)

Thunder Head said:


> NCHillbilly,
> If you crave fresh meat cooked over the fire you need to add Eland steaks to your list.
> Lots of people agree there the best tasting antelope in Africa.



Plenty of meat on one, too.  

From what I remember, Capstick said hippo tenderloin was one of the best, too. 

I'd love to get there sometime just to see the place. I have a shelf full of the old books about African hunting by Hemingway, Roosevelt, Bell, Capstick, Rourk, Patterson, Baker, Selous, and many others. I have always enjoyed reading and re-reading them. And I have all Fred bear's old African bowhunting movies. 

The only sad thing is that I doubt if the safari as all those guys wrote about is still in existence. Most of the African hunting shows on tv show some dude sitting in a mud hut shooting critters that show up at the waterhole outside the window. Not interested in that.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 18, 2018)

Big7 said:


> See if you can find "Trophy" on YouTube.
> 
> Seen it on cnn (that I never watch) night or so ago.
> Pretty sure it was NOT a cnn production because it
> ...



LOL at you for thinking anything on CNN represents ALL sides.



An African archery hunt is definitely on my bucket list.  But more and more, I see archery hunts in Africa hunting over a watering hole from a blind.  If I couldn't try to stalk my quarry, it would take a lot away from my dream.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 18, 2018)

This thread proves the old saying that sometimes the best response is to keep your mouth shut is true.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 18, 2018)

Africa (cape buffalo and plains game) is my number 1 dream hunt...but unfortunately my family and mortgage takes precedent over dreams.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 18, 2018)

GAGE said:


> Africa (cape buffalo and plains game) is my number 1 dream hunt...but unfortunately my family and mortgage takes precedent over dreams.



I want to shoot a wildebeest and a warthog. And some kind of ring horned antelope


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2018)

Throwback said:


> I want to shoot a wildebeest and a warthog. And some kind of ring horned antelope



I would definitely shoot one of these things if it came at me. Repeatedly.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice looking chihuahua


----------



## Big7 (Jan 18, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> LOL at you for thinking anything on CNN represents ALL sides.



Back on up and look where I pointed out I did not think it was a cnn production.

I watched it. Did you? 
Uh.. No.

Had hunter's poacher's, farmer's, goober*ment,
biologist's.. Prolly a few more.

How many sides do you need?


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 18, 2018)

The game we ate was fantastic. Every night a different game and food.  It was some of the best I've ever put into my mouth and ate some things I never dreamed I would.  
You can't bring back any meat but while there eat all you want.  All the meat was donated.  
So far I've killed 2 Kudu, Zebra, Blue wildabeast, 3 Impala, Blesbok, Nyala, gemsbok, Sable, Eland, bushbuck.  Could have shot much more but just did not.  Other guys that have gone with me have shot Cape buffalo, All the above and some others that I can't even remember.  
Warthog are everywhere but just never wanted one of those.  Lots of other game 
As for eating the Eland was excellent as was the cape buffalo!  
One of my favorite things to do was to lay on my back at night an just look at the stars!  There are millions there and you can really see them.  The milky way was amazing as well.  Such beauty is hard to describe.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 18, 2018)

A couple of the animals


----------



## BeerThirty (Jan 18, 2018)

Good share, I'm sure a lot of hunters benefited from this post.

Me personally, I'd like to hunt everything in the good ol' US of A before I hunt out of the country.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 18, 2018)

That sable is unbelievable.


----------



## red neck richie (Jan 18, 2018)

I think about hunting Africa often. I just cant afford to do it right now. Maybe in the future after I get done paying for college. But then there will probably be a wedding or something else I will have to pay for. Definitely on my bucket list would be a kudu, gemsbok, and impala. I wouldn't pass on a wildebeest or warthog either.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Jan 18, 2018)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> A couple of the animals



That's a beautiful sable


----------



## formula1guy (Jan 19, 2018)

*Hunting Africa*

Here is the Springbok my son took when we were in South Africa.  Spot and stalked with the guide while I watched through the bino's.  140 yards, .243Win, one shot, no fences...  Everyone at the outfit we hunted with were great with kids, they understand that they are creating friends (and customers) for life.  They enjoyed having him so much they use him in their ads.  

There isn't a day that goes by that he doesn't refer back to that trip.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 19, 2018)

My son and I hunted Namibia several years ago and he loved it. A couple years ago he returned and spent several weeks there with the family we hunt with.  A pretty cool gig for a 16 year old, lol. We LOVE hunting that wild place.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 23, 2018)

These are some beautiful animals


----------



## holton27596 (Jan 23, 2018)

not being able to bring the meat back is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 23, 2018)

holton27596 said:


> not being able to bring the meat back is a deal breaker for me.



It's a hard for me too man. Idk if it'll be a deal breaker in the long future. But I love meat!


----------



## Son (Jan 24, 2018)

Did my Africa hunting in Morocco 1960-61-62, on the Naval base when i was in the Navy. Small game with bow and arrows. That was enough Africa for me.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 25, 2018)

If you could bring it back you probably could not afford it.  My Eland was about 900 Lbs could you imagine having to ship that back and what it would cost?


----------



## sea trout (Jan 25, 2018)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> If you could bring it back you probably could not afford it.  My Eland was about 900 Lbs could you imagine having to ship that back and what it would cost?



Yes but for the average family that could be the year supply of red meat.
The rest of the trip/flights is paid for anyway.

But I do understand what your saying. Probably 350lbs or more of meat would be difficult on the airline and expense passed on to the hunter.
But hey...once in a lifetime... yeah I'd want do everything in my power to get my meat home.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 25, 2018)

Awesome pictures y'all have posted by the way!!
Spectacular beast!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 26, 2018)

Never taken a shine to wantin to go over there and hunt. It interests me zero. I don’t begrudge those who go or long to go, it just ain’t my cup of tea.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 26, 2018)

Minner said:


> I've always loved reading stories about hunting Africa's dangerous game. I don't care to do it myself and doubt I'll ever go there but I enjoy hearing others' tales about it. Capstick is a favorite of mine. I've got Horn of the Hunter on my soon-to-be-read list.
> 
> Beautiful critters you all have posted! Well, except for NCHillbilly's...



Horn of the Hunter is a great book. Once you read it, you'll see where Capstick stole some of his lines from.  

And yeah, them critters give me the creeps. Google "aye-aye," and watch them tapping on a tree limb with that big long skinny finger.......


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 26, 2018)

havana dude said:


> never taken a shine to wantin to go over there and hunt. It interests me zero. I don’t begrudge those who go or long to go, it just ain’t my cup of tea.



x2.


----------



## dtala (Jan 26, 2018)

I just love hearing folks THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN TO AFRICA tell all about how it is to hunt in Africa. Africa is a huge land and hunting varies greatly across that land. 95% of African hunting is canned is 100% a made up, grabbed out yer butt, number. South Africa has a good number of high fenced places with tens of thousands of acres of land. Zimbabwe, Tanzania, Namibia, etc have very few fenced properties. The Save where I hunted in Zim is over a million acres, and fenced with cattle fence with HUGE holes in it everywhere. Not what any sane person would call a "canned " hunt. We had Leopard  and Lion in our camp at night....and none of em were named.

I'm pretty sure if any of you "I don't care to hunt Africa" fellas ever went there you would quickly change your mind about the hunting.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 27, 2018)

dtala said:


> I just love hearing folks THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN TO AFRICA tell all about how it is to hunt in Africa. Africa is a huge land and hunting varies greatly across that land. 95% of African hunting is canned is 100% a made up, grabbed out yer butt, number. South Africa has a good number of high fenced places with tens of thousands of acres of land. Zimbabwe, Tanzania, Namibia, etc have very few fenced properties. The Save where I hunted in Zim is over a million acres, and fenced with cattle fence with HUGE holes in it everywhere. Not what any sane person would call a "canned " hunt. We had Leopard  and Lion in our camp at night....and none of em were named.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if any of you "I don't care to hunt Africa" fellas ever went there you would quickly change your mind about the hunting.



I don’t claim to know anything about hunting over there. I have no desire to go on ANY kind of guided hunt. I have access to a 3400 acre quail plantation that I work at. I’m basically told what deer I can and can’t shoot. I can live with that, that is the rules. I’d much prefer to hunt my 40 acre swamp, and go by my own rules. I’m no opposed to hunting Africa, I just don’t have the first desire to do it. Never will.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 27, 2018)

Havana Dude said:


> I don’t claim to know anything about hunting over there. I have no desire to go on ANY kind of guided hunt. I have access to a 3400 acre quail plantation that I work at. I’m basically told what deer I can and can’t shoot. I can live with that, that is the rules. I’d much prefer to hunt my 40 acre swamp, and go by my own rules. I’m no opposed to hunting Africa, I just don’t have the first desire to do it. Never will.



 Me either - not my cup of tea...


----------



## Big7 (Jan 27, 2018)

*"Trophy" is back..*

On cnn..

Right now. as of 10:13 tonight.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 27, 2018)

Just sick.

ANY IDIOT can shoot that.

NOT hunting.

Just Sayin'.


----------



## deers2ward (Jan 29, 2018)

dtala said:


> I just love hearing folks THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN TO AFRICA tell all about how it is to hunt in Africa. Africa is a huge land and hunting varies greatly across that land. 95% of African hunting is canned is 100% a made up, grabbed out yer butt, number. South Africa has a good number of high fenced places with tens of thousands of acres of land. Zimbabwe, Tanzania, Namibia, etc have very few fenced properties. The Save where I hunted in Zim is over a million acres, and fenced with cattle fence with HUGE holes in it everywhere. Not what any sane person would call a "canned " hunt. We had Leopard  and Lion in our camp at night....and none of em were named.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if any of you "I don't care to hunt Africa" fellas ever went there you would quickly change your mind about the hunting.



Yep! ^^

There are a bunch of high fence operations in the United States, too. (I've never been to one, but I know they are out there.)

Imagine a bunch of people in any other country/on another continent saying these same things about hunting in the US....Pretty ignorant.


And for folks who poo poo on "guided hunts"...I call sour grapes. Maybe for you in your world of "dont ever need to leave the county I grew up in", I'm sure you are great at killing a whitetail or catching a bass. Good for you. But if someone in another part of the world wants to experience that, they don't have your experience, gear, knowledge, or permission to hunt the places you do. And because of their nationality or the state they live in, they may not be able to DIY even if they wanted to. Some people like to explore new experiences and learn about the rest of the world and animal kingdom beyond books and TV. Just because you don't....no need to hate on people who do and try to discredit the world of "guided hunting." GON forum never disappoints in the ignorance department.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 29, 2018)

deers2ward said:


> Yep! ^^
> 
> There are a bunch of high fence operations in the United States, too. (I've never been to one, but I know they are out there.)
> 
> ...



I’ll probably get my hand slapped for this but I don’t really care. Do you not bother to read and comprehend ENTIRE posts. I spoke specifically about what you are saying, but nowhere did I say anything about others shouldn’t do it. In fact, I specifically stated I begrudge no one the opportunity to do so, and that it just wasn’t my cup of tea. The original poster asked a question in such a manner as to welcome both sides of the conversation. It never was my intention to be controversial, nor do I think the OP desired this back and forth over opinions. Your opinion of my opinion is not needed here


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 30, 2018)

Different strokes for different folks.

 Im gonna tell you something. When you sit around a campfire and listen to elephants breaking branches just out side of camp or a lion calling down the river. You know you are in a wild place were you are also on the menu. It makes me smile every time I think about it.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 30, 2018)

Thunder Head said:


> Different strokes for different folks.
> 
> Im gonna tell you something. When you sit around a campfire and listen to elephants breaking branches just out side of camp or a lion calling down the river. You know you are in a wild place were you are also on the menu. It makes me smile every time I think about it.



Yep


----------



## dtala (Jan 30, 2018)

Exactly ThunderHead. We had a male Leopard that came down the river bank by our camp and loudly voiced his displeasure  every third er so night. VERY LOUD  grumbling.

Also had an ancient lioness that would come INTO camp and sit by yer tent(the one with the broken zipper). You know, the old lions that can't catch food and take to eating slow humans....

Around the campfire one night my PH asked if we wanted to go shoot some pigs. Sounded good, so we wa;led down to the skinning tent/platform and sat on the concrete platform. It had a 2 foot tall wall you sat behind....AND NO OTHER COVER OR PROTECTION. Also it was so black dark you could not see your hand in front of yer face. 

An hour of sitting and suddenly a bone crunches 30 yards to our left. Pigs? I ask my PH. No answer. I whisper a question again. No answer. I whisper a lil louder and he tells me it a lion and SHUT UP. Talk about nervous. Finally PH Jim whispers pigs, get ready and turns on the three cell maglight. Pigs spring for cover, dust flies, and I put two buckshot loads into a running pig at 30 yards.

Jim jumps up and takes off after the pigs. I follow. We'd run 20 yards without light, then shine the light, repeat, repeat, repeat. I'm wondering where the dang lion is now. We end up in the dry riverbed chasing the "wounded" pig. Reeds ten foot tall, you can see three feet WITH the maglight. Something big, like REAL BIG, like truck big is walking maybe 20 feet away in the dark. I ask Jim what it is..he replies HIPPO. I ask if our shotguns will stop a hippo and he shakes his head no. We get the heck out of there. Back at the skinning platform we find out my wife and the tracker found my pig right where I shot it in the grass...we had chased a healthy pig into the river bed!!!!! We finally get in bed so we can get up at sunrise and hunt all day. As my buddy says, you can sleep when you are dead.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Jan 30, 2018)

If anyone wants to come to the meeting it will be Monday night at 6:30 at  Here is a link to the guys place for anyone who cares to see can look.  Myself and several of the guys that I have gone with are featured in the gallery of photos  If you are coming please RSVP so we can have a head count for food
678 234-0068

http://www.watervalsafaris.com/index.html


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 1, 2018)

If anyone wants to come could you please contact me personally at 678 234-0068 So I can get a head count .   There will be food so that's why i'm asking


----------

